# bulletproofing a 7.3



## RLwhaler (Sep 10, 2005)

let's hear it guys..what would you add/modif. to keep your 7.3 bulletproof.
With durability and MPG in mind.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

nothing at all needed for that....leave it alone.

Unless it is pre 97 then do a larger diameter downpipe...


----------



## Robert.Parson (Sep 7, 2004)

*Rebuilding ?*

RLwhaler
Are you rebuilding it anyhow ?
Like SGREM said, stock, they need nothing and can last forever...
But, if you are already rebuilding, or WANT to rebuild one, I think there are some crank caps, injectors, glow plug harness upgrade and head studs that are highly recommended to increase future longevity...
If you plan on chipping it or running a programmer... The list of upgrades is endless from what I have heard.

I'm running a 90 HP chip, AFE stage 2 air box and cat back 3.5" (or 4"??? Hmmm)...
Next up is injectors and glow plug harnesses, 190,000 miles, so its time I think.

If you need some mechanic referrals, let me know.


----------



## RLwhaler (Sep 10, 2005)

sgrem said:


> nothing at all needed for that....leave it alone.
> 
> Unless it is pre 97 then do a larger diameter downpipe...


That's what I've told too! 



parsrobc said:


> RLwhaler
> Are you rebuilding it anyhow ?
> Like SGREM said, stock, they need nothing and can last forever...
> But, if you are already rebuilding, or WANT to rebuild one, I think there are some crank caps, injectors, glow plug harness upgrade and head studs that are highly recommended to increase future longevity...
> ...


Yes..Your down the lines to what I had in mind.Got the high performance injectors coming.Might as well get the glow plugs done.I've been hearing about the glow plug harness.Got the chip last week,nothing too brag about,just program for MPG and towing.
Please school me on the crank cap and head studs...Thanks!


----------



## theyallbreak (Jan 29, 2012)

just dont go over 30 lbs of boost and you will be fine on studs. past that and your also at the limits of head flow.


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

The early 7.3L Powerstrokes...1999-2001 had stronger connecting rods. If you are just going to drive it around and not haul anything over 6,000 lbs., you are good as stated above. If you are going to work it or haul heavy, then there are a few things that can be done. I would at minimum...on either case scenario...open up the intake and exhaust, then put a good tune on it. My wife drives a grocery getter 7.3L Excursion, mine is a F350, and the F550 we used to have I would put 22,000 lbs. behind it and you could run 80 mph if you wanted...but they have a large pumpkin with a 4:88 gear. 

The weak link in these trucks is the tranny...more specifically the torque converters. The other thing to pay attention to is the tranny cooler...some trucks came with different scenarios. The best thing you can do is to put a tranny cooler out of a 6.0L truck...but there are also different sizes, but either is better than what is there.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Early was 94-98. 99-01' were at the middle and tail end with 03 1/2' being the last build.


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

sotexhookset said:


> Early was 94-98. 99-01' were at the middle and tail end with 03 1/2' being the last build.


If you are making a comment about my statement above...I realize that. I have had them all...starting with a 82 6.9L all the way to a 12 6.7L. I would only have another 94.5-97 (there is no such thing as a 98) only if it was utilized as a grocery getter or light hauler. They did not have an intercooler and most of the other power plant components were smaller than the later models.


----------



## RLwhaler (Sep 10, 2005)

bwguardian said:


> The early 7.3L Powerstrokes...1999-2001 had stronger connecting rods. If you are just going to drive it around and not haul anything over 6,000 lbs., you are good as stated above. If you are going to work it or haul heavy, then there are a few things that can be done. I would at minimum...on either case scenario...open up the intake and exhaust, then put a good tune on it. My wife drives a grocery getter 7.3L Excursion, mine is a F350, and the F550 we used to have I would put 22,000 lbs. behind it and you could run 80 mph if you wanted...but they have a large pumpkin with a 4:88 gear.
> 
> The weak link in these trucks is the tranny...more specifically the torque converters. The other thing to pay attention to is the tranny cooler...some trucks came with different scenarios. The best thing you can do is to put a tranny cooler out of a 6.0L truck...but there are also different sizes, but either is better than what is there.[/QUOTE)
> 
> ...


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

So what are you wanting to accomplish?? Dont fix it if it aint broke....

Anything mild....and i mean very mild....shouldnt change durability much. Open Exhaust....as was said a trans cooler is mandatory. Intake will help minimally... mild chip. None of this will help mileage because you will drive it different. Too hard to get the smile off the face to allow it to run better for mileage.

You could spend $10k and it will not be as powerful as the newer ones are stock.... Dont mod the newer ones either.

Superchips i believe had one of the best chip programmers for the money. Not the three position but rather the two position was the one to get....They were designed for the 94-97 but were awesome on the 99-03.5.


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

RLwhaler said:


> bwguardian said:
> 
> 
> > The early 7.3L Powerstrokes...1999-2001 had stronger connecting rods. If you are just going to drive it around and not haul anything over 6,000 lbs., you are good as stated above. If you are going to work it or haul heavy, then there are a few things that can be done. I would at minimum...on either case scenario...open up the intake and exhaust, then put a good tune on it. My wife drives a grocery getter 7.3L Excursion, mine is a F350, and the F550 we used to have I would put 22,000 lbs. behind it and you could run 80 mph if you wanted...but they have a large pumpkin with a 4:88 gear.
> ...


----------



## RLwhaler (Sep 10, 2005)

bwguardian said:


> RLwhaler said:
> 
> 
> > I just got back from south Texas towing a ranch truck on a trailer...about 9K lbs....and I penciled 13 mpg, but my F350 is a 4x4 crew cab long bed with 285/75/16's and the ranch truck was backed onto the trailer = parachute!
> ...


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

RLwhaler said:


> bwguardian said:
> 
> 
> > Just ordered 4' stainless steel pipe.Gotta look into the tunes. Mine is a F350 4x4 crew cab long bed as well.Im running the same tires with different rims that YOU helped me out last week! :brew2:
> ...


----------



## iamatt (Aug 28, 2012)

4 inch straight pipe maybe with walker Big truck muffler... and leave it stock.. oh and spare cps sensor in glove box!


----------



## RLwhaler (Sep 10, 2005)

bwguardian said:


> RLwhaler said:
> 
> 
> > I have a simple muffler replacement on both the F350 and Excursion that were a simple cut and bolt in place for under $100. They are both straight through design that you can't really hear until you put your foot in the go pedal!
> ...


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

RLwhaler said:


> bwguardian said:
> 
> 
> > Taken notes,BWG. Thank you.
> ...


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

CPS left me in the desert of Mexico on the side of the road waiting on a runner to pick me up one and bring it out. Took 8 hours....in August....to get it to me. Kept a spare till I sold truck...


----------



## theyallbreak (Jan 29, 2012)

DP-tuner for tunes on the multi position chip. I have been using his tunes in all are company 7.3s for many years.


----------



## Robert.Parson (Sep 7, 2004)

I'm using a custom tune by David from Diesel Innovations. 
And BWGAURDIAN is right, it was the connecting rods, not the caps..
Sounds like you are getting plenty of advice. 
There a plenty of forums that cover 7.3's as well. 
But it's good to hear from a tightknit group like the brain trust of 2cool.....


----------



## hoosierplugger (May 24, 2004)

Wicked wheel for the turbo will help with turbo stall.


----------



## RLwhaler (Sep 10, 2005)

parsrobc said:


> I'm using a custom tune by David from Diesel Innovations.
> And BWGAURDIAN is right, it was the connecting rods, not the caps..
> Sounds like you are getting plenty of advice.
> There a plenty of forums that cover 7.3's as well.
> But it's good to hear from a tightknit group like the brain trust of 2cool.....


Thanks, parsrobc! 2cool guys will give it to ya without any sugar coating...good or bad.:rotfl:



hoosierplugger said:


> Wicked wheel for the turbo will help with turbo stall.


I was just reading up on this "Wicked wheel". Thank you.:brew2:


----------



## hoosierplugger (May 24, 2004)

One great mod I did for security was to run the throttle position sensor circuit through one of the lighter sockets/power ports. Then I had a lighter plug complete the circuit when plugged into the socket. If the plugs missing (not in the socket), the truck will only idle once started. You can mash the pedal to the floor and only get idle. Thief would never figure it out, though I would've liked to see their face.


----------



## RLwhaler (Sep 10, 2005)

hoosierplugger said:


> One great mod I did for security was to run the throttle position sensor circuit through one of the lighter sockets/power ports. Then I had a lighter plug complete the circuit when plugged into the socket. If the plugs missing (not in the socket), the truck will only idle once started. You can mash the pedal to the floor and only get idle. Thief would never figure it out, though I would've liked to see their face.


That sounds WAYYYY out of my league.
First thing I bought,courtesy/advice from 2cool dudes.

http://www.ravelco.com/index.html:brew2:


----------



## hoosierplugger (May 24, 2004)

RLwhaler said:


> That sounds WAYYYY out of my league.
> 
> First thing I bought,courtesy/advice from 2cool dudes.
> 
> http://www.ravelco.com/index.html:brew2:


Smart. 7.3s used to be targets of thieves.


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

*hoosierpulugger*, that is a purdy kewl idea. We have been fortunate enough to not have one of ours broken into...though when I am where it is possible, I try to park next to a newer truck so they have the option...


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

Another vote to leave it alone. The tested and proven reliable 7.3 is just that because it is not plagued by the modern EPA restrictions and at half the horse power of todays modern diesels the 7.3 remains highly sought after for a classic no frills work truck.

Clean it up and drive the heck out of it.


----------



## hog_down (Jan 11, 2010)

Intake, exhaust, gauges, and a tuner. If you can deal with the noise of the motor, drive it til the wheels fall off. I had a 7.3 with all the mods, and I should have left it alone, but it made 471 hp at the wheels, and it was a phase in my life.


----------



## Robert.Parson (Sep 7, 2004)

*Gauges !*

DANGIT !
I totally forgot about that !
thanks hog_down...

RLwhaler
if you do ANY kind of chip, you will need gauges as well.
that way you can monitor your EGT (exhaust gas temp) and Boost.
if you end up doing a lot of towing, it doesn't hurt to get the tranny temp gauge as well. My Excursion has a gage, but I have been TOLD that it's still a dummy gage, it reads the same temp above a certain temp until it OVERHEATS, then it goes up into the BROKE zone.....
comparing it to my tapped gauge on the pillar, it NEVER moves after warm up, but the tranny temp does change on my pillar. when it starts getting up around 200 degrees, I start watching it more closely. 220 degrees, I shut it down. (It's only done that once, in Mexico, hauling a 10,000# stock trailer up the south side of the Sierra Madre)....


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

i never saw any value in the boost gauge. it is just something to watch...

EGT and Trans temp are required!


----------



## Bottomsup (Jul 12, 2006)

The center support bearing in the transmission is a weak link. It was a bushing in the older models. Also replace the water neck at the pump with a machined one. The stock ones are prone to leaking. I would go ahead and rebuild the oil cooler also. The orings get hard and can fail at any time on you. Its not hard to do your self like the 6.0's are. Its on the drivers side of the block.


----------



## maskale (Sep 19, 2014)

put Rotella in it and drive it.


----------



## RLwhaler (Sep 10, 2005)

maskale said:


> put Rotella in it and drive it.


:rotfl::rotfl: :brew2:


----------

